# Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte



## kater591 (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, nun bin ich erst neu hier und wollte noch ein paar Bilder einstellen, da sehe ich heut das einer meiner 6 Kois 4 bis 5 kleine weisse Punkte an ganz verschiedenen Stellen hat. Ansonsten ist er völlig normal, frisst genauso verrückt wie die anderen und zeigt keine anderen Auffälligkeiten. Alle anderen Kois zeigen keine Flecken oder Pünktchen.
Der Teich ist absolut klar und die Wasserwerte hatte ich letzte Woche erst geprüft, die waren auch in Ordnung.
Was kann das also sein, __ Parasiten? was würdet Ihr dagegen unternehmen oder eventuell noch ein paar Tage abwarten.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im voraus
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Ralf,
:Willkommen2

weiße Punkte können ungefähliche Karpfenpocken oder eine gefährliche Pünktchenrankheit sein.
Der Tierarzt macht einen Abstrich und kann das dann damit feststellen.


----------



## katja (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

von mir auch :willkommen im forum

danach wird in letzter zeit öfter gefragt, könnte es nicht auch ein einfacher laichausschlag sein?


----------



## kater591 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Hallöchen, erst einmal danke für eure netten Willkommensgrüße,
nei Laichausschlag ist das nicht dafür ist der noch zu jung mit seinen knapp 3 Jahren denke ich, aber das konntet Ihr ja nicht wissen. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ein Bildchen von meinen Fischis einstellen. Ja an einen Abstrich hab ich auch schon gedacht, werde nochmal so 2-3 Tage warten wie sich das macht und wenns schlimmer wird muss ich ihn wohl schnappen und zum Onkel Doktor bringen. Er soll ja nicht meine größeren mit irgend nem Mist anstecken.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen   also ein koi mit 3 jahren kann locker geschlechtsreif sein. meine nisai haben letztes jahr ordentlich mitgemischt  laichausschlag beschränkt sich hauptsächlich auf den kopf- und kiemendeckelbereich, manchmal auch über den körper, aber dann relativ gleichmäßig. vereinzelte punkte deuten eigentlich auf was anderes hin. bitte bilder! wenn es ichty sein sollte, dann muß schnell gehandelt werden.


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Ralf,
Abstrich und Tierarzt sind eine sehr gute Idee.
Wenn sich andere anstecken oder das ganze sich verschlimmert, gilt es bei Weißpünktchenkrankheit (Ichthyophthiriose) keine Zeit zu verlieren.

Genau beobachten und für optimale Bedingungen sorgen.


----------



## kater591 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Guten Morgen, 
ja Moonligt werde heut Abend mal versuchen ein paar Bilder zu machen, ich dachte Koi sind erst mit ca. 4-5 Jahren geschlechtsreif, man lernt eben nicht aus, laichausschlag schließe ich aber aus weil es wie gesagt 4-5Pünktchen an ganz verschiedenen Stellen sind.
Ja Jörg ich werd das genau beobachten ob sich da noch was entwickelt, wie gesagt bis jetzt haben die anderen keinerlei Anzeichen. 
Einen schönen Tag Euch
Ralf


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Moin Ralf,

es gibt auch in der Tierwelt die sogenannten "Frühreifen" ... 

Mandy


----------



## kater591 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Hallo zusammen, bitte entschuldigt dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde.
Ich wollte euch nur mitteilen dass die Punkte wieder weg sind und alles bestens ist.
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es bald eine paar Bilder von meinen Fischis einzustellen.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Naja, wenn sie weg sind ist ja alles wieder schön.

Mandy


----------



## kater591 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Stimmt genau Mandy, bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Moin Ralf,

freut uns, dass die Punkte harmlos waren. 
Bilder von den ungepunkteten sind ja wohl Ehrensache. 
Da freuen sich schon viele drauf.


----------



## kater591 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe einer meiner Kois hat weisse Punkte*

Hi Jörg,
ja bin auch froh dass das alles mehr oder weniger falscher Alarm war. Bilder habe ich eben ein paar eingestellt in ein Album. Demnächst werden sicher noch mehrere folgen.
Gruß Ralf


----------

